# Schwinn Paramount 1939



## schwinnderella (Jul 4, 2020)

1939 chrome Schwinn Paramount, I think the wheels are from a Superior ?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2020)

Holy crap!! It’s gorgeous!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 4, 2020)

Could these be bought chrome plated/ polished from the shops?  Just curious


----------



## troy boy (Jul 4, 2020)

That is one fine bicycle,. Is that a recent acquisition ? If you decide to part ways please LMK thank you for sharing,. Brian


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 4, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Could these be bought chrome plated/ polished from the shops?  Just curious



I assume at that time all paramounts were at least somewhat custom orders so you could likely order it any way you wanted, but I do not know if this bike was delivered chromed.


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 4, 2020)

troy boy said:


> That is one fine bicycle,. Is that a recent acquisition ? If you decide to part ways please LMK thank you for sharing,. Brian



I have owned the bike for many years. I am doing inventory and taking photos of my bikes during the lock down with an eye toward selling them sometime in the future likely in the next year or so.


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 4, 2020)

The bike could be ordered with the low flange hubs.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 4, 2020)

Spectacular!


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Aug 7, 2020)

How did I miss this? I love this bike more every time I see it.

I believe those are the low flange Dural hubs that came standard on the Superior track model. The cool thing about them is they will take most track cogs, the Paramount hubs will not, different threading.


----------

